# dog errection after neutering?



## Yoshi (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey. I had a question. My dog recently got neurtered in mid january. Last night my labrador retriever had an errection and I could cleary see his testicles, he kept trying to mount things. I was wondering if this i normal behavior even though they got neutered already. I thought that neutering is a process of removing the testicles. While he had an errection he managed to throw up as well. Which I thought was quite weird. Has this happen to anyone else dog too? Thanks


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Hm, maybe you should give your vet a call. Are you sure you are seeing the testicles or maybe just the bulb on the penis? Are you thinking he has an erection just because the penis is sticking out? Lots of dogs do that even when neutered. Also lots of dogs mount other dogs as a display of dominance. Some will do this to people in the house for the same reason. That should NEVER be allowed. I guess if I were you I would give my vet a call. Didn't he have sutures after he was neutered and an obvious incision line? Some dogs get a burst of hormones shortly after being fixed and then they settle down shortly after.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

^^^^ what she said.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

My Middle dog had this and i remember thinking "hold on how in gods name have you still got balls!) he was a real horney devil for a little bit but like Inga said its the "bulb" and for a while the "ballsacks" sorry cant remember the proper name for them still seemed full untill finally they started dissapearing untill they were altogther gone.If your worried though id go see the vet.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 4, 2007)

thanks for the replies..yah Im sure I saw his testiscles along with the bulb of his penis. I'll def have to give my vet a call.


----------

